# She is not a Sabrina. She is 'Skye'



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Gorgeous Girl! And let the land shark phase begin!!! In particular the pictures with the chair


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome home Skye. 
Love the name, she is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations! I can't wait to follow all of Skye's adventures. She's so precious. Glad she could bring such joy to you and that Cara's spirit is right there with you all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome home beautiful girlxxxxx
:--heart::--heart::--heart::You_Rock_:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I think Skye is right for her, such a sweetie. So happy for you.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank heaven for little girls! Welcome to Skye! She's a cutie! Enjoy making special memories! <3


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh...Skye is absolute gorgeous! I can tell by the pictures she is already daddy's little girl and I am sure Bailey wouldn't object to you hiding in the bushes during his "dates" with Skye. Beautiful girl like that needs her daddy to keep an eye on things. Congratulations and I am sure this will be a match made in heaven and guided by Cara. Much happiness to come. As you said, "the Skye's the limit".


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Skye's the Limit is a great name! Congratulations! They DO have special heart-healing ways about them...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jud, I couldn't be happier about a puppy coming home. Skye is beyond beautiful and I love the name. It's (for me) somewhere half-way between here on earth and heaven.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Oh my gosh...Skye is absolute gorgeous! I can tell by the pictures she is already daddy's little girl and I am sure Bailey wouldn't object to you hiding in the bushes during his "dates" with Skye. Beautiful girl like that needs her daddy to keep an eye on things. Congratulations and I am sure this will be a match made in heaven and guided by Cara. Much happiness to come. As you said, "the Skye's the limit".


You are right...as always


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*(Sabrina) Skye at the Vet*

Sky had quite a day. She knows as of now 'Skye, Come, Good Girl (for going to the bathroom), no and go... gets the bathroom idea but we have to anticipate it. She had a good time at the Vet but when she got sleepy....she found the scale to be most inviting! 









Skye - Jansun's Scotland Always Clear Sky
Cara-Mia - 7/3-/715 - My Heart-Golden


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

These pictures made my day! She is incredibly adorable and the love between you is obvious!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh she really has the most adorable face!! And she is a smart girl!
Keep the photos coming, there is so much love in them!


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

Puppy breath! Puppy fur! A puppy falling in love with you! Lucky you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye*

Skye is just a doll!! Just love all of her pictures!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*



Jud said:


> Sky had quite a day. She knows as of now 'Skye, Come, Good Girl (for going to the bathroom), no and go... gets the bathroom idea but we have to anticipate it. She had a good time at the Vet but when she got sleepy....she found the scale to be most inviting!
> 
> 
> 
> Sky is unbelievably adorable! I am so glad everything is alright-you scared me with the title that she is at the vet!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a precious little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

oh I am in love! She is precious


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Just got home from battling lines at the grocery store and I see your post. All the stress and annoyance from this trip has been wiped away with a big smile. Congratulations on the long wait of having Skye in your home, heart, and your arms. She is so adorable. Can't wait to watch her grow and blossom into a very special girl. Best of luck and hope she doesn't get you up to early. Enjoy that puppy coat, breath, and pitter patter of puppy feet. So exciting.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

So sweet asleep on the scale. Great photos of Skye.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww she is so adorable sleeping on the scale. No doubt catching a little nap so she can keep you awake all night. And I have no doubt you would gladly stay up all night to cuddle with your baby girl. I am so glad to see you happy and "complete" again. The little ones do heal a broken heart. I know.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jud said:
> 
> 
> > Sky had quite a day. She knows as of now 'Skye, Come, Good Girl (for going to the bathroom), no and go... gets the bathroom idea but we have to anticipate it. She had a good time at the Vet but when she got sleepy....she found the scale to be most inviting!
> ...


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Awww she is so adorable sleeping on the scale. No doubt catching a little nap so she can keep you awake all night. And I have no doubt you would gladly stay up all night to cuddle with your baby girl. I am so glad to see you happy and "complete" again. The little ones do heal a broken heart. I know.



Last night....she cried...I came down and held her on the couch...and we both fell asleep till morning. I had to wake her up


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Karen519 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the same as Karen, what's happened!. She is perfect, please give her a million cuddles from me x
> ...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Totally in love - she is adorable!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh I have been waiting for this and she is here. Gorgeous little girl welcome from Yorkshire England. Skye, so many adventures, so much love I can't wait x


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

What a beauty! I can't wait to follow her puppy stories!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty, pretty girl. Oh she's going to be so loved with you. The pictures at the vet are adorable! I'm glad she's home.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I see a beautiful little princess that will give you so much joy. I am so happy for you and Sky is going to be a spoiled little princess. As it should be..


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She is adorable Jud. She has so landed on her feet!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations! She is beautiful and I LOVE her big paws! So cute!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*The Nose*

LATE BREAKING NEWS: SKYE LEARNED 'SIT' AFTER THREE ATTEMPTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE 'DOES' TAKE AFTER DAD....A GENIUS 


I feel so blessed and happy to have this little girl. I can just watch her for hours. She is definitely Daddy's Girl as she runs up to me and sits in front of me until I pick her up and then I kiss her head a hundred times and rub her snout with my rough-like cheek....and she is in heaven. This morning we had 'The bite'  I was holding her and we were adoring each other and out of nowhere she grabbed my nose....very gently...and just held it there for about 10 seconds. Then she let go and nestled into my neck. She knows (nose) now that Dad likes to lay behind her when she lays on the floor to sleep. Because it is me...like Cara accepted....she tolerates her crazy Daddy sleeping with her on the floor. I decided to put her back in the crate last night instead of on the bed as it was her 'second night'. Also...I want her to like being in there because when I do go out during the day...until I know she is at the age when she can 'hold it' and is 100% housebroken...the crate is where she belongs. Also...I think I will put her in there to sleep for 3 weeks or so until back in the bed. She slept through the whole night without crying nor an accident ! So far.....so good!



Skye - Gotcha Day 11/13/15
Cara-Mia - Forever Heart-Golden


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

:--heart::--heart:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What special pics of you and her! It's so touching to see those moments of love and tenderness. Very, very special! And thank you for being such an openly loving and tender person with all of your posts -- that is a rare gift. I'm sure Cara is smiling with pride and so happy that you are sharing that love with Skye!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Those photographs and your words make me well up. Such a precious time for all 3 of you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

the nose nibble!
That's the best picture I've seen today 

One of my friends has a Yellow Lab, Corky, who - if he likes you - will nibble your chin. Absolutely the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwwww The two of you are meant for each other. Love the nose nibble!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye*

I love all of the pics of you and Skye! I would say she is DADDY'S GIRL!!
So precious!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

:--heart::--heart::--heart:Ohhh you two were really meant to be!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye*

I just love all the pictures of you and Skye! What a beautiful baby!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Your pictures gave me a smile. I needed that. Thank you. You two are clearly meant to be together and she is adorable. Cara continues to guide her


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I absolutely love the Nose Nibble picture! Skye is absolutely adorable. I know this is going to sound really repetitive, but you two are meant to be together. I'm so excited to see this little darling grow up


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Jud, 
Congratulations, on your new baby Skye. She's adorable, & sounds pretty smart too.
Love the pictures, keep em coming.

Mike D


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I introduced Skye to 'Skyeland'. It is our acre behind the house that Cara would never use unless I was out there...thus I never had an electric fence. Cara was all about 'making me happy'. Skye is definitely about 'us'...which I love. We will see where that goes as she gets older. It is so exciting to think of al the possibilities. So...first picture...Skye in the back.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

During Homeland last night....at commercial time...I caught four/five moods of Skye in 30 seconds...and I thought I can be peripatetic !

1) I'm bored
2) I want attention
3) I'm sulking
4) Time to GET some attention
THis morning:
5) I'm a Sweet Little Girl ...not a vixen...look at my face...


Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - Forever Heart-Golden
Skye - Jansun's Scotland Sky is the limit - Gotcha-Day 11/13/15


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jud every picture you post is cuter than the previous one. How can you stand to do anything besides look at that sweet puppy face (and don't get me started on those adorable feet!)? I have a puppy. I have three dogs. You and Skye are giving me puppy fever. If I end up looking for another puppy I am gonna blame you and Skye!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She is just precious, I have a feeling this little girl of yours is going to be very spoiled. 
Great to see you so happy.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She is just precious, I have a feeling this little girl of yours is going to be very spoiled.
> Great to see you so happy.



Thank you !!!!! My Father was the greatest nurturing Dad in the world and I knew how lucky I was so....Cara and Skye are getting my Daddy skills that I just absorbed by my Dad. Oh yah..he LOVED dogs and they loved him....so....the apple doesn't fall.... Spoiled with attention and love and the best of my ability to give her the chance, like Cara, to enjoy all that life offers...with Daddy by her side. 

Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My forever heart-golden


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Upps...Skye Thread (not Sabrina...senior moment)*

Upps...mistake...look under Skye ! ))))

















Sabrina - Gotcha Day - 11/13/15 - Jansun's Goldens Scotland The Sky is the Limit
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Forever Heart-Golden


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Are we back to Sabrina now? 
On another train of thought, usually we must warn puppy owners about their upcoming lack of sleep when bringing puppy home, but in this case I feel we must caution you that Sabrina Skye does need SOME sleep and it is not wise of you to keep her awake all day and night playing.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Please keep the posts and pictures coming. The warmth and love just radiates out of them. You are a lovely family.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye IS a little vixen. She is getting into the camera thing and is starting to find pose faces  !


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Upps...Skye Thread (not Sabrina...senior moment)*

If you read the mistaken use of Sabrina...this will be where I will post all of the antics of Skye



photos from early this morning

She IS a vixen...she is already posing


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

LOL just look at your smile ! That's how Taylor and I lay when watching TV, my dad always referred to the floor as the dog shelf, I always think of that as my bones ache as I get up lol


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> LOL just look at your smile ! That's how Taylor and I lay when watching TV, my dad always referred to the floor as the dog shelf, I always think of that as my bones ache as I get up lol


Oh I love Taylor's body as we would fit perfectly in a spoon


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Jud said:


> Oh I love Taylor's body as we would fit perfectly in a spoon


That's how we sleep, and if I'm really lucky I wake up to that beautiful face on my pillow


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Cara and I slept that way for 12 years. We will see about Skye....


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Your photo's make me happy!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love this thread. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww*

Love the pictures of Skye, Cara, and you! Tucker and I sleep that way, too.
Skye is a NATURAL with the camera!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Today Skye decided while I was writing an 'Outline' for a project that she had to sleep on my feet and then all around them. Of course being me...I didn't move till she woke up.....45 mns later. Hmm...I got my Christmas schedule done, took my pulse as I am a Runner, adored Skye, back started aching, it was getting nippy here in CT but nope...I didn't want to wake the baby. Give me a few more months....then I'll be able to walk away and wake her up but,,we are still in the honeymoon period 
Here are her the four positions of Skye on and around Dad's feet. 




Skye - Gotcha Day - 11/13: Jansun's Golden Scotland Sky is the Limit
Cara-Mia - &/3-7/15 - Forever Heart Golden


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

The close up picture of her face melts my heart!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

She is so beautiful!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She really makes my heart fuzzy.. So just how much does she have you wrapped around her little paw? I guess I already know the answer..


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

She just keeps getting cuter! And of course you couldn't move and wake her up. I really don't know how you can get anything done. I would just spend all of my time watching that pretty little girl. I am happy for you both!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

May I put a couple of you're pics on our Pinterest ? Beautiful pup!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd be honored!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhhh such a sweet face.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Golden Puppy Pawfection!!


:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

ssacres said:


> She really makes my heart fuzzy.. So just how much does she have you wrapped around her little paw? I guess I already know the answer..



I've kissed her head in 6 days more than I've ever kissed anyone in a lifetime 
I am 'to the moon and back...love. Suddenly I am excited about the holidays again...not that we can do anything special as she will still be so young...but just having her here....again 'THANK YOU CARA' !!!!! 



Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - Forever Heart Dog


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Golden Puppy Pawfection!!
> 
> 
> :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


Skye wrote her first message in the whole wide world...to Barnaby. She knows he is 
'God-Mamas angel'


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay.....I found out that all the Puppies from this litter are laying on their 'chosen' parent's feet! Jan said she thinks it is wild! And again...I am standing here...writing on the forum, working on my project for a 'show', wishing I could warm up my giant mug of high octane tea, have a million things to do.....and it is all about Skye loving to lay on my feet. Yeah....she has me...big time. Oh....she cries when she has to go out for pee and poop now. She did 3 times today. 3rd day with no accidents. This girl is going to ...wait!!...an all-girl Ivy-League college where no boys are allowed in the dorms. No Golden good looking Male is stealing her from me...besides....I never budgeted a big wedding for the future )))))
Sorry. I am on 'caffeinated tea-talk..why?...because I can't move my friggin' feet and I have a giant mug with 4 teabags so I am big time ADD'..........


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Cuteness overload!!! 
You are in big trouble, she is so beautiful and sweet, how will you ever say no to her?


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

What a precious little girl; she's such a cutie.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

L.Rocco said:


> Cuteness overload!!!
> You are in big trouble, she is so beautiful and sweet, how will you ever say no to her?


I don't know! Ai meu Deus !


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OK I think you are the best dad ever. Or as my Gussee would say u r da BESTEREST!!!:wavey:


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye has a Birthday today. She has been home a whole week!

Skye celebrated her Birthday this morning by turning her kitchen cozy over when I wasn't looking...so when I turned around....the piece was upside and moving by itself..I grabbed the camera because it was hysterical. It is in Videos....you'll have to turn it...I had the phone to the side 






Skye - Jansun's Golden Sky is the Limit
Cara-Mia - 7/3/-7/15 - My Forever Heart-Golden


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bailey is terribly disappointed. He was quite pleased by the idea of an arranged marriage between himself and Skye


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day Skye. How very sensible to have 52 Gotcha Day celebrations in a year instead of just one.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Bailey is terribly disappointed. He was quite pleased by the idea of an arranged marriage between himself and Skye


Well...it is not off the table,,,,, You realize a Son is a Son till... A Daughter's a Daughter....


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm very happy everything's turning out so well for the two of you. But, with a glamour girl like her, how could it turn out badly?


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful! Looks like she settled right in and has settled in quite nicely both in your heart and home  

Looking at her pictures really makes me miss all the puppy smell and fuzz...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jud said:


> Well...it is not off the table,,,,, You realize a Son is a Son till... A Daughter's a Daughter....


I think that quote must have been made especially for you and Skye because looking at the pictures you have posted it is SO obvious that your little girl loves her daddy, worships the ground he walks on and will never, ever leave him. Bailey will just have to adjust to being second place.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Every picture still makes my heart fuzzy. It's going to be so much fun watching her grow. I love her..


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Permit me to Brag today*

Skye and Daddy

Skye is just simply amazing and I am not just being 'typical dad' because Cara was the best Golden in the world so I didn't think my bond with Skye would grow so fast but….she forces you to love her more each day and she can't help but love this big 'thing' that is there for her in every situation.

So…with that….I'd like to ask you to indulge me as I write a summary of 10 days with Skye and what kind of puppy she is and some pictures of the 'two partners in crime'. It will take time until Skye and I know each other so well that we won't even have to speak…and she is a puppy..but WOW…what a smart Puppy (and Cara was the brightest Golden I had ever seen..I kept looking for smarter  )

So….Summation:

Skye is incredibly likable and if you love dogs, so,so lovable. She will not run to every person and lick them like Cara….but at the same time….she is so beautiful that when approached…she is calm and wagging her tail whenever people make a fuss over her and she is so polite and sweet.

Skye and I took about 8 days until we got to the point where suddenly….we clicked in all areas. I took her out on the lead yesterday for the first time and she did not need a lesson after I walked backwards for thirty seconds and said 'come'. We walked down my main street on my left side like a 'pro'!

As it is said. How can you say your dog is housebroken until their bladder is adult size or close. That being said. She will not do number two in the house! She cries at the door. She even tries to catch no 1 but if I am not in view…we have about 1 accident every other day. It is always my fault as I am on the computer working and I say 'ten minutes to take her outside'…I get caught up in something…and then I pay the price.

She likes riding on my Sports car. At first she was complaining. I finally got it the there day. She doesn't go for harnesses nor being held down. Now before anyone lectures me on that….I trained Cara to ride in the car by laying down on the passenger seat and my hand was the most used 'seat belt' (99 out of 100 times and most of the time.. not necessary). So…Skye is getting this same privilege. She lays quietly and my hand is on her half the time. I am an incredibly defensive driver. It is all very good.

She sleeps on my head or feet or shoulders…she has a whole 'Skye Show' going while I am asleep but….she will not wake me if she has to go. She waits for me to wake…we play in the bed and I carry her down. We sleep from 11 to 7 through the night.

She is very good at being 'correctly straightened out' when she bites my hand too hard and I will then instantly t give her a toy with a kiss and she stays away from my hand.

She is just a joy and so darn cute…even when she is doing nothing. Our bond , I can see, is going to grow very much over this year and I think I am blessed that I got the 'Little Girl Deux' after "Little Girl One' . 

One thing that has gone awry this week…my exercise and grooming..I'm a stickler for that. Daddy has 'slept in hair' most of the time..…no time for facial products ...nor running 14 miles a day…and it is showing  I don't care. I'll get back to all that when she is older. Right now…as part of my 'Puppy Whisperer'..it is to give her the sense that I am with her all the time wherever I go so…..she can deal with nothing everything without it causing anxiety…just normal for Dad to carry her everywhere…for now !!.

Photos: Skye and I waking up ( I can't believe I am showing myself like this  
Skye and I before going for walk

Today was al about Skye and Daddy. We are now going Christmas shopping !!!



Skye and I today before going out




Skye - Gotcha Day 11/13
Cara-Mia - Forever Heart Golden


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on your new girl Jud, great pictures.

I will await your posts many months from now when she hits that teenage stage  What happened to my good girl? LOL.

Enjoy your little furball of joy and save those baby teeth that fall out if you can


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have decided that the job of a puppy is to bring us happiness. Skye seems to be doing a wonderful job...and looking good while doing it. And Jud, since there are hair care products under the name of "bed head" how bout we just say you are are trend setter? Skye is far more important than hair. Well, unless it is her hair/fur. Alas, we should all be as cute as she is in the morning!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

She sounds like such a great girl!
You certainly found yourself a very special little girl! I am sure Cara would be thrilled to see that big smile on your face!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish my hair looked that good in the morning. 
I'm talking about Skye, of course, you're a mess, Mr. Judd. 

She's seriously giving me puppy fever,and Max would like her to know that he will bite the bummeee of any person or dog who ever gives her any trouble in any way. I think he has a bit of a crunch on Princess Skye.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Love your stories. I agree the morning look to me looks just like happiness, forget hair.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I just realized that I didn't even comb my hair today. Dogs didn't care.. But they got brushed..


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

laprincessa said:


> I wish my hair looked that good in the morning.
> I'm talking about Skye, of course, you're a mess, Mr. Judd.
> 
> She's seriously giving me puppy fever,and Max would like her to know that he will bite the bummeee of any person or dog who ever gives her any trouble in any way. I think he has a bit of a crunch on Princess Skye.


Okay….you made me gag on my tea and almost the nose route this morning……!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Baby it's cold outside !*

Boy is it cold in the NY area today! In Westport..it was below freezing when I took Skye out. She took one look at me ….did her business and ran back towards the door pulling me (well..I let her) …..she jumped into her bed. So I call that 'Baby it's cold outside'. Today she is trying to learn 'down'. She got the others so easy….this one is a bit harder for the 'ole gal' 


Skye _ Gotcha Day -11/13/15
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - Heart Golden


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

She is just so precious! She looks like a little teddy bear.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye is a doll! I'm so enjoying reading about your life together. I can sympathize with you. I used to be a runner too, before Riley came to live with us! In the 18 months that we've had him I may have run 18 times! We also used to go out to eat and to movies. We no longer eat out unless the restaurant has a dog friendly patio and the weather is good, and I can't remember the last time we went to a movie. But that's the life of a good dog parent, and I wouldn't change a thing, and I'm sure most people here feel the same.

KB


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jud said:


> Boy is it cold in the NY area today! In Westport..it was below freezing when I took Skye out. She took one look at me ….did her business and ran back towards the door pulling me (well..I let her) …..she jumped into her bed. So I call that 'Baby it's cold outside'. Today she is trying to learn 'down'. She got the others so easy….this one is a bit harder for the 'ole gal'
> 
> 
> Skye _ Gotcha Day -11/13/15
> Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - Heart Golden


OK Skye, make sure your mean ol Daddy doesn't take you out in the cold again today, if really necessary I expect him to carry you wrapped in a fleece blanket and placed gently on a warmed grassy area!. Nothing but the best for my God daughter!!.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jud said:


> Boy is it cold in the NY area today! In Westport..it was below freezing when I took Skye out. She took one look at me ….did her business and ran back towards the door pulling me (well..I let her) …..she jumped into her bed. So I call that 'Baby it's cold outside'. Today she is trying to learn 'down'. She got the others so easy….this one is a bit harder for the 'ole gal'
> 
> 
> Skye _ Gotcha Day -11/13/15
> Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - Heart Golden


My guess is that you will be going out shortly (if you haven't already) to get your pretty little girl a nice warm jacket and some toasty boots for those cold mornings. Admit it....you love to shop for your baby girl! Who am I kidding? We ALL love to shop for our "kids".


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

KayBee said:


> Skye is a doll! I'm so enjoying reading about your life together. I can sympathize with you. I used to be a runner too, before Riley came to live with us! In the 18 months that we've had him I may have run 18 times! We also used to go out to eat and to movies. We no longer eat out unless the restaurant has a dog friendly patio and the weather is good, and I can't remember the last time we went to a movie. But that's the life of a good dog parent, and I wouldn't change a thing, and I'm sure most people here feel the same.
> 
> KB


Bravo!  I quite agree!!!!!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

She's going to be even more spoiled than Max, and I didn't think that was possible. 
Get workin on that fleece blanket and the warm booties, sir!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Somebody sounds puppy-whipped.
Skye is sure gorgeous!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Skye's First Thanksgiving Walk..and a rest in the yard..after!*

Skye walked almost 1/2 a mile today and I was the one who wanted to call it quits! This 'Little Girl' is the Energizer Bunny. I think a bit of a jockette with all her 'Little Girl Ways'  We then picnicked in the front yard on a stick and a bush. Not that it was approved! 

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!

Jud,Cara and Skye


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*After walk....she worked on Holiday preperations in the Kitchen*

Oh....She then helped with the preparation for Tomorrow's feast 


She can't decide if she should wear her blue bandana or a cheerful turkey motif wrap.....


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Love her pink collar.. Now she need a pink bow. Little princesses love pink bows. Happy Thanksgiving to you and little Skye..


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max says blue bandananana fur breakfast - or he calls it "barkfast" and festive turkeys for dinner.
He's quite the fashionista about this stuff.

He also says that there's nothing wrong with snacking on a stick once in a while. But we live in the woods, so that's pretty much a losing battle for me to keep him away from them.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

ssacres said:


> Love her pink collar.. Now she need a pink bow. Little princesses love pink bows. Happy Thanksgiving to you and little Skye..


And the same to you from the two of us !


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Thanksgiving pictures are required tomorrow. I also am betting the Skye will be the princess of the day. Happy Thanksgiving to you both!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

She has the sweetest face and such a little beauty! Love those eyes! Congrats on your little girl and happy thanksgiving! So much to be thankful for this year!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye taking a nap while we are getting all her things together to go to my Sister's home. There were 13 children and 5 adults who had loved Cara for 11 Thanksgivings who were all flipping out over finally meeting 'Skye'. Skye finally met 'Grandma' who is in a photo with me where I blurred out but Skye and my (91) Mom came out great. I was wary about a whole afternoon but my Sister begged us to bring her so we schlepped the crate, her dinner, toys. I was going to hold her the whole time unless in crate but I must say she was very good walking around for about 15 minutes until I picked her back up. She was so sweet with everyone...a little lick hello and very calm...."Gee" I thought "Why can't you be this calm at home my little cujo  " Yes. She is a big biter which I have under control as I did with Cara but my poor partner who is not as assertive.... he better follow my example quick


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww
your mom is adorable, too


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great photos and memories of her first Thanksgiving with the family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Wonderful pictures. I love the one with you, your mom and Skye.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow your mom looks great.. Did I see she is 91? She is beautiful.. And you always look so happy. Skye of course looks adorable as always.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

ssacres said:


> Wow your mom looks great.. Did I see she is 91? She is beautiful.. And you always look so happy. Skye of course looks adorable as always.



Thank you! That will make my Mom's evening when I call her later. She just retired from being a 'Volunteer Teacher's Reading Assistant' at a grammar school that she was offered 12 years ago by 'Foster Grandparents'. She still drives to choir practice every Wed. night! My Brothers and I are pretty lucky that she is independent in our original house (with a little help from the 3 of us). 91 and she still has her beautiful lyric soprano voice (I got my singing voice from her) so at Thanksgiving.....she stood up after dinner and sang "Somewhere Over the Rainbow' for everyone. I played for her on piano as I've been doing since I was 10


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

gold4me said:


> Wonderful pictures. I love the one with you, your mom and Skye.



Thank you! My Mom misses Cara terribly so she is very happy about Skye  (they had a strong bond because she was truly 'Grandma' in Cara's eyes...I wonder if they can smell the family scent and know that the people that are family to their Dads/Moms. Cara certainly acted that way with my Mom and my Brothers.)


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Your pictures make my day!! Sabrina is the cutest and that is a lovely family picture!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

When I hit 91, I hope I look as good, and can do as much as, your mom.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Jud said:


> Thank you! My Mom misses Cara terribly so she is very happy about Skye  (they had a strong bond because she was truly 'Grandma' in Cara's eyes...I wonder if they can smell the family scent and know that the people that are family to their Dads/Moms. Cara certainly acted that way with my Mom and my Brothers.)


I really do think our goldens have a special connection to our family members. They sense the love between us humans and know that they are right in the middle of that deep love.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The picture with "grandma" is an absolute treasure. I know you realize that. Skye, as always, is beautiful. So glad you had a happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I think this is my favorite picture yet. Skye at 10.5 weeks.  (Too many updates...right?)
She is growing so fast. It is scary but Skye now stops and poses when I pull out the phone!!!!!!!!!! Oh boy...I am creating an Uber Princess !!!!!








Skye - Gotcha Day - 11/13/15
Cara-Mia - Heart Golden - 7/3/ - 7/15


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish Mia liked the camera. She makes it hard to get a good photo. Woof Woof Skye...That's Bess and Mia saying Hi to your princess..


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Princess Cara at the Dealership*

Skye came with me to the car dealer yesterday and had a cornucopia of emotions. She is 11 weeks old today and she is about as wonderful as a 'Golden Puppy' can be. The only statement that is a constant and I guess I should be flattered is "She looks fake. Too perfect to be real' I assure....this little 'spitfire' for a good part of the day....is very real  
She is such a smart, loving good girl. I am so grateful to have found her after Cara. I wanted different but still...that special something. Pictures of Skye's many moods at the Porsche dealer while waiting for the car. Oh...she stayed in my arms and then listened to me and laid down in front of me....where she 'stayed'..but had many moments..including laying between my feet and ready to bite my jeans....as you can see in the photos


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just too cute for words!!!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

She is beyond adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a sweetie-pie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She is so precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye*

I would say that her Dad has made her a princess!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

How is Skye? Looking forward to some more pics! : )


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Jud said:


> Last night....she cried...I came down and held her on the couch...and we both fell asleep till morning. I had to wake her up


 Just hoping you don't put cayenne pepper in her mouth or bite her like you did when Cara was a pup. As a golden owner that's really disturbing to read.


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> Just hoping you don't put cayenne pepper in her mouth or bite her like you did when Cara was a pup. As a golden owner that's really disturbing to read.


Agreed. 

Although the other thread is closed, your (Jud) comments are still posted and they are abusive in my opinion. 

I have no clue who you are nor do I care to but any thread that has your name attached to it with a post, I will completely ignore. You will get the same treatment one day in return. Karma is 'just' that way.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye and I wish everyone a 'Happy Holiday' . We couldn't be happier if we tried. Life is good.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

MoltenGirl said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Although the other thread is closed, your (Jud) comments are still posted and they are abusive in my opinion.
> 
> I have no clue who you are nor do I care to but any thread that has your name attached to it with a post, I will completely ignore. You will get the same treatment one day in return. Karma is 'just' that way.



Happy Holiday. !


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

MoltenGirl said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Although the other thread is closed, your (Jud) comments are still posted and they are abusive in my opinion.
> 
> I have no clue who you are nor do I care to but any thread that has your name attached to it with a post, I will completely ignore. You will get the same treatment one day in return. Karma is 'just' that way.



Happy Holiday !


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> Just hoping you don't put cayenne pepper in her mouth or bite her like you did when Cara was a pup. As a golden owner that's really disturbing to read.




Have a wonderful Holiday !


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> Just hoping you don't put cayenne pepper in her mouth or bite her like you did when Cara was a pup. As a golden owner that's really disturbing to read.


Lol. I've never bitten anyone. But Older dogs do it to pups when they are correcting them. Interesting,no? Because I am a terrific Dad ...and she just loves to learn...no Cayenne as of yet!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Jud said:


> Lol. I've never bitten anyone. But Older dogs do it to pups when they are correcting them. Interesting,no? Because I am a terrific Dad ...and she just loves to learn...no Cayenne as of yet!



I bit my border collie Dru on the bridge of the nose once. 

We were working sheep and he was hot on the muscle. Would not listen to a lie down whistle. And he was starting to take cheap shots and bite ewes on the tail. On one instance, he nearly the bit tail clean through. 

We went back to shorter outruns and closer in hand work but he had found it quite a lot of fun to bite. This was unacceptable. 

One day, after taking him out of the field and stopping training twice, he bit a ewe and hung on. It was a distance of about 250 yards, it was the small field, but he knew I couldn't cover it. So he misbehaved by biting a ewe and not letting go. 

When I reached Dru I held his head in my hands and bit him on the bridge of the nose and yelled at him KNOCK IT OFF. And took him out of the field, put him in his wire crate where he could see, and went to work Cassie in the big field, in view of Dru. 

When I returned to take him out in the field he didn't bite a ewe. He didn't bite a ewe ever again. 

Now, I had never done that before and I will never do it again. Simply because I no longer work border collies. But, if I have to protect a ewe and nothing has worked and an effective way to do it is to bite my dog on the bridge of the muzzle, I will protect my ewe and bite my dog on the bridge of the muzzle. And my dog's muzzle bridge getting a bite is a lot milder than some of what I've seen good ol' boys do to their dogs. 

All that being said, I would not do that to my golden puppy. Because she's softer to correction than Dru was. A simple "leave it" works on my Goldens. Dru wouldn't even have registered the sound of the words. I also wouldn't do cayenne because it has a much longer lasting effect than just a "leave it" correction. 

Different dogs, different activities, different breeds, different approaches to training. With my border collies communication was via whistles. If I'd tried to tell Dru "leave it" when he was biting tails, it would have resulted in a bunch of docked ewes. 

Training methods need to adapt to the activity and the dog and the safety of everyone. In time Dru became so adept at understanding when a bite was needed and when it wasn't that he was the dog I used to move 250 Rambouillet ewes from a small holding pen to sorting chutes for a sheepdog trial. He was the best working dog I ever saw. And he was honest with his sheep. But yeah. I bit him square on the bridge of the muzzle once.

Edited for correction of "chutes" vs "shoots."


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am thinking an update on Skye is needed. Reading all about her and your fun helps me smile each day during my first Christmas without Gambler.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Tennyson said:


> Just hoping you don't put cayenne pepper in her mouth or bite her like you did when Cara was a pup. As a golden owner that's really disturbing to read.



Was this necessary?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's keep this thread/topic from being hijacked about a past (closed) threads.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye seems to be as bright as her predecessor, Cara-Mia. This little demon figured out how to open the sliding closet door (she has a thing about my gym bag and trying to drag things out of it....perhaps because it 'really' smells like me (yuck...from being at the gym?!!!) and I now keep it in the closet). So...when I came home and saw the closet door opened....I was ready to see all the gym stuff from the bag scattered all over the kitchen. What do I find? !!! This little Stinker had pulled down my 'oldest and favorite leather bomber jacket' pulled from the hanger (!!) and she dragged it to her 'spot' in the kitchen and there she was.....dead asleep on it and it was quite clear that I had now lost the first (of many I am sure) pieces of clothing to the princess who must sleep and hang on Dad's favorite bomber jacket. She just looks so darn cute when she is laying there just watching me as I work on the computer and moving around the kitchen. Grrrr. 


Skye - Gotcha-Day - 11/13/15
Cara-Mia - My Forever Heart-Golden - 7/3 - 7/15


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures Jud, she really is adorable.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so cute, she obviously received the email from Uncle Barnaby about helping out with the laundry and clearing out closets!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> That's so cute, she obviously received the email from Uncle Barnaby about helping out with the laundry and clearing out closets!




Well he told her in person as it seems that Mr B and Cara were drafted to help up at the North Pole as this time of year is hectic and 'Goldens' who haven't earned their wings yet (it takes a whole year on the Bridge) are sent to help Santa and are fed very well by Mrs Claus!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She feels close to you laying on your jacket so I guess it's hers now. Maybe she will let you wear it sometimes. If you ask nice and say please to the little princess.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay...I just took this one after we'd gone for a long walk and she is truly a wee-bit 'miffed' that I woke her by making a fuss with the camera !!!! I love little girl Goldens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

The story of her getting out your jacket and the photo of her laying on it is so heartwarming! How sweet that she wanted to be close to you and that was how she went about it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That is beautiful. So is she.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Lol. You and Skye gave me a wonderful laugh. Looks like dad will need to ask Santa for a new jacket for Christmas this year. I think she has laid claim to this one. I mean, how can you possibly say no to that cute little face? At least Skye does no damage when she "borrows" your things....Bailey really enjoyed giving my new leather boots a "worn" look a while back. Sigh. Guess I really didn't need the boots anyway. Those big puppy eyes make suckers out if all of us, don't they?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jud said:


> Well he told her in person as it seems that Mr B and Cara were drafted to help up at the North Pole as this time of year is hectic and 'Goldens' who haven't earned their wings yet (it takes a whole year on the Bridge) are sent to help Santa and are fed very well by Mrs Claus!


Haha, I have it on good authority that Barnaby has delegated his duties as Santa's Helper as he has his Laundry Business At The Bridge to attend to (Santa gets through a lot of Suits at this time of year), he of course has his reputation of Top Dog to maintain!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is so funny. She looks very content on her new jacket. ha ha
Do you think Gambler went to the North Pole with Cara and Barnaby? I hope so.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

gold4me said:


> That is so funny. She looks very content on her new jacket. ha ha
> Do you think Gambler went to the North Pole with Cara and Barnaby? I hope so.


I think that you should write to Uncle Barnaby and ask him exactly what's going on up there!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

swishywagga said:


> I think that you should write to Uncle Barnaby and ask him exactly what's going on up there!!


Good idea. I am going to do that!!!


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

What a precious little peanut!! <3


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahhhh...she already has the stink eye down to perfection! The little princess already rules! She is a natural: she also has expensive taste in clothing. What a cutie!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

tessmk said:


> What a precious little peanut!! <3


Quinsy is just growing more beautiful!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Ahhhh...she already has the stink eye down to perfection! The little princess already rules! She is a natural: she also has expensive taste in clothing. What a cutie!


Ha! I love that 'Stink eye'. Cara was always doing the 'pout eye' when she saw my suitcases.....


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Lol. You and Skye gave me a wonderful laugh. Looks like dad will need to ask Santa for a new jacket for Christmas this year. I think she has laid claim to this one. I mean, how can you possibly say no to that cute little face? At least Skye does no damage when she "borrows" your things....Bailey really enjoyed giving my new leather boots a "worn" look a while back. Sigh. Guess I really didn't need the boots anyway. Those big puppy eyes make suckers out if all of us, don't they?



When I can tell the story to make you all laugh...I must tell about learning what is like to have a 'lively' puppy who is so cute is is hard to use stern voice...this incident involves me seeing a roll of toilet paper running by the entrance to the room where I was sitting finally relaxing....it was my first true 'Skye is different and SO FUNNY' experience. I will tell all when I can write it with some humor


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay....the car is definitely her favorite place to be after the house. I mean...big-time. I went Xmas shopping in my town (not a place where you even have to think of taking your dog...almost 1.2 the cars have dogs in them!) and came back to the car 20 mns later to check on her and this is what I found.... Now....how is she going to fit in a sports-car bucket seat when she is 55-65 lbs? !!!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I want her! Where did you say you park that car?!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I want her! Where did you say you park that car?!!


 Westport....you only lock your car door if your dog is inside....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jud said:


> Westport....you only lock your car door if your dog is inside....


Westport, eh? Not far from me!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a miracle no one took her she is so freaking cute!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Alas, my friend, I think it will soon be time to join the SUV ranks with the rest of us. Although I admit hubby and I have been known to fit all 3 of our large dogs into my Caddy CTS coupe for a drive. The dogs all line up nicely in the backseat. I would imagine we are quite a sight to behold...a golden retriever, flat coated retriever and a really big black and tan coonhound out for a Sunday drive in my bright red car...and yes, people do point and laugh. Good thing you lock your car doors with that little bundle of cuteness riding shotgun!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

tippykayak said:


> Westport, eh? Not far from me!


Now quit..neighbor! You have two beauties


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Alas, my friend, I think it will soon be time to join the SUV ranks with the rest of us. Although I admit hubby and I have been known to fit all 3 of our large dogs into my Caddy CTS coupe for a drive. The dogs all line up nicely in the backseat. I would imagine we are quite a sight to behold...a golden retriever, flat coated retriever and a really big black and tan coonhound out for a Sunday drive in my bright red car...and yes, people do point and laugh. Good thing you lock your car doors with that little bundle of cuteness riding shotgun!



That is funny but I have an even more bizarre situation. I have a red Porsche. 
A golden puppy looking out the window as I drive gets more attention than Lady Godiva coming down Main ST


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Alas, my friend, I think it will soon be time to join the SUV ranks with the rest of us. Although I admit hubby and I have been known to fit all 3 of our large dogs into my Caddy CTS coupe for a drive. The dogs all line up nicely in the backseat. I would imagine we are quite a sight to behold...a golden retriever, flat coated retriever and a really big black and tan coonhound out for a Sunday drive in my bright red car...and yes, people do point and laugh. Good thing you lock your car doors with that little bundle of cuteness riding shotgun!


I still have the Caramobile…an old 98 BMW with 115,000 miles that drives well but the body is in terrible shape. Cara sat in the back. I am just wondering how I'd feel using it again.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

This is the morning ritual and she certainly has the 'Retriever' gene! The little 'girl' turns into a speeding Sherman Tank but she is learning lots of commands and she is so darn cute that I want to eat her up !!!!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

She is simply adorable!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jud said:


> Now quit..neighbor! You have two beauties


Thanks! Let me know if you're looking for group classes. I am hopefully teaching puppy kindergarten and family dog basics in Milford starting in January (we are still working out facility details).


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

tippykayak said:


> Thanks! Let me know if you're looking for group classes. I am hopefully teaching puppy kindergarten and family dog basics in Milford starting in January (we are still working out facility details).


I will !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Thanks Heavens...*

….for little girls… 3 months old!


Cara-Mia - Heart Golden 7/3-7/15


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Three Months Beautiful Skye, I just know you are going to have the most amazing 1st Christmas x


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Thanks Heavens...for Little Girls*

3 Months Today!

Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden - 7/3-7/15


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Miss Skye looks so regal in the most recent picture! She really IS a princess!!!! Love that fluffy little ball of sweetness. Congrats on your 3 month birthday, Skye. I hope your daddy got you lots of good presents!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Aaaaawwww they grow up so quickly!!!! Hugs and snuggles to Skye. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy 3 months beautiful!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye and I wish everyone a 'Happy New Year' et 'Bonne Annee' !

Skye and I were busy skiing in The Alps over the New Year. She advanced from the 'Puppy hill' where it was two kids, a nun, the PM of Greenland and Skye . Only Skye and the Nun were advanced to 'Deadman's Run' !! I was very proud  We are back home and into our old routine. Skye will be 4 months next week and my back is telling me that she is going to be disappointed as Daddy will not be able to pick her up 20 times a day to give her kisses and so she can see what is 'up' with the world she can't see. When she is 55-60 lbs...she will have to be happy with 'being carried and looking around'...only once a day. Skye might be more feisty than Cara...but one thing they share....a heart of 'Golden Gold'. She is a lover . She goes out off leash to do her business (with me watching). She follows my command on the property and no leash is needed. She has learned every command and now we are working on complex, 2-3 part games that are fun. She is too bright and likes to learn new things all the time. I am sure we will be doing Agility together and she would be perfect as a therapy dog for seniors and children. Thank goodness she doesn't bite me at all...but my poor partner who didn't follow my instructions....he is in for it...big time


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Cutie pie! Sounds like an awesome trip.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Glad to see you had such a good holiday! Skye is certainly growing up quickly


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! Skye has really grown in the past few weeks! Am glad you and "daddy's girl" had a nice holiday


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye at 16 weeks. What can I say? Besides the normal Golden Puppy passages of age....I realize how blessed I am when I read about troubles other people are dealing with concerning their puppies and I truly send them all support. Skye is an amazing Golden. But....Skye is a 'full-time job'  (Picture is through door so glare)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Skye how you've grown, you look beautiful. P. S. Please tell your Dad he needs to work on his outfit!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She sure is growing.. Hi to your beautiful girl and you too..


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty girl! Happy 16 weeks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye is such a doll, she's growing like a weed. 
She's going to be a beautiful golden girl when she's grown.


----------



## loveinthenorth (Jan 5, 2016)

shes so pretty!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Skye is such a doll, she's growing like a weed.
> She's going to be a beautiful golden girl when she's grown.



Wow. That means a lot as I consider you a top expert


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

She is such a beauty! Aw, your poor partner! I can relate!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Since it is such a treat live near the water in the NY area.....I do my running and I always walked Cara along the beaches....especially at this time of year when Dogs are permitted on the sand. We had a small storm coming in so I took Skye to see the water for the first time Tuesday. I also picked her up and explained that the dark cloud 'out there' was coming our way but we'd be well back home. She LOVED it. We went back yesterday to the main beach in Westport and she was exploring in 18 degree wind chill for almost a 1/2 hour before I called it quits. This is a very healthy puppy  I've got another major swimmer which is swell as I am a major swimmer and that means......Nantucket this summer so we can swim together. !!

Photos
1) Car photo...she is 'so' in the driver's seat  - taken last week. A friend who is a writer said I should write a book based on this photo and call the book... 'The Paw Says it All' !!)
2) Walking down and arriving at the beach - Tuesday
3) Looking for the first time
4) Wanting to see more
5) and more
6) and I think this is my first 'major' photo of my little princess. 

I just said "Do you want to go to the beach?" She ran over to the door and looked back at me. Maybe we can scuba dive together this Summer. !!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the paw! She's such a fearless little lady!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

She's beautiful . There's nothing like taking the dog on the beach (my 2 favorite things). By us we can only Oct 1st - May 1st. I wish we had a beach that allowed dogs in the summer but we don't.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

LynnC said:


> She's beautiful . There's nothing like taking the dog on the beach (my 2 favorite things). By us we can only Oct 1st - May 1st. I wish we had a beach that allowed dogs in the summer but we don't.


That is why I always took Cara to Nantucket and now I will take Skye. People joke and say you are taking your Dog for a vacation? But no! As I am like a fish in the water...Cara and I would spend up to 2 hours playing in the water and she even rode the waves with me (as I held onto her collar  It was equally as much fun for us as it was for 'The Little Girl'. I like having my dog with me where ever I go! ( Europe is the only 'sticky wicket'. Won't put a dog in cargo!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goodness who is this great big girl and where has that little puppy gone!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like a fun beach trip! I wish we could take Tanner to Hilton Head but the condo my in-laws have is pet-free...although we did take Cooper one time. Shhhh. Don't tell. ;-)


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

She has gotten so big!!!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Your girl is getting prettier by the day! 
It looks like you two will have a great summer together!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

.................................


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So pretty. Love that last photo. Looks like she is keeping an eye on that "dark cloud" coming your way! You have yourself a little weather dog! The Weather Channel will be calling soon


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi everyone!
Skye had a 'puppy digestive upset tummy' that finally resolved with the right Vet after zinging back and forth for two weeks. But the 'Little Girl' is going to be 21 weeks old on Friday and as a proud and also sometimes exasperated Daddy I can say the following:

Skye was the perfect Golden Girl to follow her older Sister Cara. She is now beyond Velcro and like Cara, gets upset if I raise my voice (as I do many times a day...like right now...I hear her pulling the toilet paper getting ready to run into the kitchen!). She is so smart that she picks up things just by seeing me doing them and so....she has learned to open all the cabinet doors in the kitchen...yup...I had quite a surprise the first morning. She is a very easy girl. She likes one big exercise session a day. She is very wel behaved when we go out and when we are in safe areas...goes off-leash as she follows my voice (just like 'The Cara'). She loves people and gets to excited at this point. She has not yet learned what 'playing' is with other puppies and for a dog who is not shy, she gets 'spooked' when they try to play with her. I am starting her in a 'puppy socialization class'...today! She is already going out onto the driveway and bringing me the paper when I say 'Skye go get the Paper. Skye bring Daddy the paper.' We have tons of fun adding new more complicated routines to our morning play with throw and retrieve the toy in the great room. She dispells al myths that the female can be less affectionate. She just likes to be 'wooed a little bit'...at times  I can't wait until the day when I can take all the gates down. She goes everywhere with me in these rooms....but I am still training her to not 'investigate' 19thC glass oil lamps and.....she is learning. I was afraid after Cara who was the perfect puppy that I'd be getting 'pay back' with Skye. Although she is a lot more work than 'Cara'...she is truly another 'perfect puppy' for me  Pictures from this week between 20 weeks and 21 weeks...with all this snow and cold! Down by the beach and the house. Hope all my furry friends and their owners are well from the site!

Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 My Forever Heart Golden


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye is growing into quite the lovely girl.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She is certainly growing up and doing her job of healing your heart. Good job Cara!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just three little words "Very Proud Godmother" :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

skye is getting so big! Puppy socialization is key - will talk to you soon to know where you go.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Just three little words "Very Proud Godmother" :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


I've been thinking of you Nicky and Skye sends a big lick just for you...oh gosh...if we were near...she would fall in love with you !!!


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

I am impressed she is already bringing you the paper! I can't get Rusty to bring us anything and he is 3 yrs!

She is so pretty!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

DebHow said:


> I am impressed she is already bringing you the paper! I can't get Rusty to bring us anything and he is 3 yrs!
> 
> She is so pretty!



Thank you. Rusty is quite the handsome boy. I know I am lucky! Cara (my first) was amazing as she knew one of the biggest 'No Nos' was touching the road unless I was with her. If the paper was just in-between our drive and the road she would push the paper onto the drive with her paw. (It was all safe as this was really the part of the road to the side near the lawns where people walked ..no sidewalks..still I was glad that she would not dare put a paw on the tar of any road) If you ever want to see it...I think it is still on Youtube under 'Cara the Wonder Golden Gets the Paper' 
Skye - Gotcha Day - 11/13
Cara-Mia 7/3-7/15 - Forever Heart Golden


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

SHE CAN ALREADY BRING YOU THE PAPER?! I am so jealous. Hank will hardly sit for me these days and he is 8 months. You always get lucky with well-behaved dogs, maybe I should go the girl route next time


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

She is obviously beautiful AND smart. Cara definitely is keeping an eye on this little girl of yours


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

TOILET PAPER !!!! Oh what a memory. Romeo was a toiler paper zoomer.
Our husky Romeo was with us almost 14 years. When he was a pup he'd get in a playful mood, & run into the bathroom, grab the toilet paper & run, down the hall, around the corner & down stairs to the rec-room, with about a 20 ft stream of toilet paper trailing behind him. My wife would chaise him, yelling "come back here you little thief". He'd hit the bottom floor, turn around and usually run right past you going back up the stairs. He was quite the joker!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

mddolson said:


> TOILET PAPER !!!! Oh what a memory. Romeo was a toiler paper zoomer.
> Our husky Romeo was with us almost 14 years. When he was a pup he'd get in a playful mood, & run into the bathroom, grab the toilet paper & run, down the hall, around the corner & down stairs to the rec-room, with about a 20 ft stream of toilet paper trailing behind him. My wife would chaise him, yelling "come back here you little thief". He'd hit the bottom floor, turn around and usually run right past you going back up the stairs. He was quite the joker!



Yes. Her nickname is 'Cookie the Clown' !!!!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye is 5 months today. I finally got an action shot during the middle of one of our ritual games in the morning. She is such a 'good girl' !!!!!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a cutie . Love her ears in the action shot!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

LynnC said:


> What a cutie . Love her ears in the action shot!



Thanks...so do I. She will have to grow into them  I love the long ear puppy period !


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> SHE CAN ALREADY BRING YOU THE PAPER?! I am so jealous. Hank will hardly sit for me these days and he is 8 months. You always get lucky with well-behaved dogs, maybe I should go the girl route next time



I don't mean to rub your 'snout' in it ...but it is now automatic to run and get the paper after morning 'pee-pee'. With Cara....we would say 'Go get daddy the paper' Skye is aiming to please !!!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> SHE CAN ALREADY BRING YOU THE PAPER?! I am so jealous. Hank will hardly sit for me these days and he is 8 months. You always get lucky with well-behaved dogs, maybe I should go the girl route next time



 pssss (secret) try a 'little girl' .....but a special one cause some can be less affectionate than males (and some people like that as they don't have to be with you 24/7) THere is usually that 'one' female in the litter ..who is a Cara...a Skye.......there is nothing like a little girl puppy who gives you the 'you are my life' look...which is very different than a male. What a 24/7 companion you'll have. IMHO !


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max will go get the paper. He will then toss it in the air, pounce on it, shake it, toss it in the air yet again, pounce it again, tear it to bits in an effort to remove any evil from it before proudly dropping the shreds in my lap. 

Dad doesn't like reading the paper in pieces. Some people are so hard to please.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jud said:


> Skye is 5 months today. I finally got an action shot during the middle of one of our ritual games in the morning. She is such a 'good girl' !!!!!!!


I can't believe you're five months already. You are definitely a jet setting kind of girl, are you sure your Dad can't bring you with him on his trip, I could take you to the beach while your dad does the whole sightseeing thing! :--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Someones a cutie pie and going to be Spoiled...
Enjoy all those cuddles and kisses
smiles and laughs


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

loveyrgolden said:


> Someones a cutie pie and going to be Spoiled...
> Enjoy all those cuddles and kisses
> smiles and laughs




Either you've gotten to know me or you have ESP ))))
Thanks!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> I can't believe you're five months already. You are definitely a jet setting kind of girl, are you sure your Dad can't bring you with him on his trip, I could take you to the beach while your dad does the whole sightseeing thing! :--heart::--heart::--heart:



Skye says 'Godmama.....only if I can go Business Class and not be near any loud babies so I can get my sleep 




Nicky look. Skye yesterday.....she was fascinated by a 'soccer game' and stood there for about 5 minutes. THen she stood in the same exact spot where I took a picture in December but now she is twice as big. The girl has 'concentration'. She is very much like Cara and Barnaby as you'd swear she read a 'primer' on English before coming to her forever home. I just tell her things...it is a little scary 
xx


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

5 months already. !


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I love that photo on the left. She is so focused and holding her neck and head so beautifully! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Skye keeps getting prettier with every month. I really love your little "daddy's girl"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jud said:


> Skye says 'Godmama.....only if I can go Business Class and not be near any loud babies so I can get my sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This little girl is very smart, Barnaby had her reading poetry and all the classics before she was even born!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5 months pretty girl, Skye's really adorable.
Enjoying the pictures of her, they're great.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 5 months pretty girl, Skye's really adorable.
> Enjoying the pictures of her, they're great.


 You...are one of the treasures of this board !


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> This little girl is very smart, Barnaby had her reading poetry and all the classics before she was even born!


I thought so !!!!!! But I really was surprised when Barnaby had her reading Voltaire ? !! She didn't have the life experience yet to understand the metaphors


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jud said:


> I thought so !!!!!! But I really was surprised when Barnaby had her reading Voltaire ? !! She didn't have the life experience yet to understand the metaphors


So to quote Voltaire "I disagree with what you say but will defend to the death your right to say it", lol! 

Off topic, I just noticed that you joined the forum on Barnaby's Birthday


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye today at the Dog Park ...13 days until 6 months. She made the change at an early age. I took the first gate down...she can be left alone for up to 3-4 hours with free roam....doesn't bite everything she sees anymore ( Iphones, remotes...most of the furniture) and is very calm except for her little bursts of energy ..inside the house !!!!! Big progress here. She is definitely low to moderate energy and mostly just wants to be with me  Oh...is this a repeat? She goes out and gets the paper now automatically before she pees and brings it back to me at the door! 






Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15
Forever Heart Golden


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye is such a lovely girl, great to hear how well she's doing.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Jud! I remember when you first got Skye... She had those fluffy, big "bunny feet"...and now her paws look so tiny and delicate. She is the prettiest little girl! Bailey is concerned that she is eyeing another boy dog in that photo. She looks so intense! Please say she isn't....I think it would break his heart if she finds a new suitor I keep telling him Skye only has eyes for "daddy" but, as they say, "hope springs eternal". LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Skye turns 6 months in two days !!!!*

Today at the Dogpark, Skye was in charge and would not leave until she got her fill of retrieving balls and socializing with every person she met. SHe is also quite proud that she is turning 6 months on Friday! She is quickly becoming the 'Hostess with the Mostest' of the park!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love these stories. She has become such a cutie and definitely a daddy's girl!! keep the stories coming.:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She's a real "social butterfly" at the park, isn't she?  My Maxi was the exact same way.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful pics. What a big girl she is .


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Skye is growing into such a beautiful girl! (Hmmmm....Elly's "Manny" would be a good love match for her. They would be a knock-out couple!)

The growing love between you and her is obvious, so you must be doing a great job of raising her. All that affection and love worked for you and Cara, and I'm sure it is working with Skye, too.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Skye is beautiful! Love all the pictures. Tanner says hi and happy almost 6 months! He turns 6 months on the 20th.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Skye is beautiful! Love all the pictures. Tanner says hi and happy almost 6 months! He turns 6 months on the 20th.


The beautiful Tanner and Skye are a day apart! 

Happy 6 month birthday Tanner!!!!!!!!!! 
licks
Skye


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Skye is growing into such a beautiful girl! (Hmmmm....Elly's "Manny" would be a good love match for her. They would be a knock-out couple!)
> 
> The growing love between you and her is obvious, so you must be doing a great job of raising her. All that affection and love worked for you and Cara, and I'm sure it is working with Skye, too.



You are a good matchmaker  Elly and I will have to talk about that!

Thank you for all the kind words...you made my day!


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Profile*

Teddy was looking over my shoulder the other night while I was reading the forums. Next thing I know he wanted me to post this:

Enjoys long walks in the country, chewing bones, barking at noises, sleeping in the recliner, and shredding paper

Hobbies include chasing tennis balls, and watching TV.
Favorite food - peanut butter filled Kong and biscuits


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Jim18655 said:


> Teddy was looking over my shoulder the other night while I was reading the forums. Next thing I know he wanted me to post this:
> 
> Enjoys long walks in the country, chewing bones, barking at noises, sleeping in the recliner, and shredding paper
> 
> ...



And his prospects after college?


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm thinking tennis(ball) scholarship and turn pro ball-boy on the tennis circuit.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye 4/1/16


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye*

Skye is a beauty!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Wish she were mine! She's a well built and beautiful pup!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Skye is so very pretty!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Skye is such a big girl. Hope you're both doing well


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Skye is growing up beautiful, Jud!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye going on 7 months tomorrow! I love the one photo where Skye just sat and made 'love eyes' at me for about 15 minutes instead of finding a 'comfy place' to lay down during our 'family time' that is about an hour before bed.Look at her 'serious face' as she contemplates my wrinkles !!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW does time fly!! Seems like just yesterday she fit in the palm of your hand! She really is a beautiful girl


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Skye is beautiful . Love the expressions on her face. If they could only speak!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't believe she's 7 months already, she gets prettier every time I see her!.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

She is growing up to be a lovely girl


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye is going for her first grooming ...which is good because she squats to low to the ground when she pees and Dad is constantly cleaning her ...there...and quite frankly...I think Skye is starting to think I have a below the pee-line fetish!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Such a pretty girl! Every girl loves a spa day (it's not going to the groomer, Jud, Skye considers it a spa day!). Have fun sweet girl


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I am putting up Skye's 'day of beauty' again because i don't think the photo worked


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

bizarre...photo doesn't work


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Jud. Attachments aren't showing up for me, either. They did yesterday(Aus time) but not this morning. As you said. bizzare.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Not attachments here either but I am sure Skye is gorgeous as always


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

she is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye.*

Skye is just beautiful.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I am trying to upload one more time ! Yeah! It worked. A walk by the beach to show off her 'Day of Beauty' Carmella said she was as calm, sweet and easy as Cara always was when being groomed !


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

She is lovely. Of course she was good! Did you really expect anything less from your pretty girl? Sigh. Jud, ALL girls love a spa day


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

She is gorgeous!!! Congratulations on the new baby. 
Jill


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jud said:


> bizarre...photo doesn't work


The site was having some issues early yesterday. They should be resolved now.


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

Teddy is panting and howling.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I went through this entire thread while I was at work and gosh, Skye has turned out to be a beautiful pup! Can't wait to see more of your adventures together. These threads are just fueling my puppy fever!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

ktkins7 said:


> The site was having some issues early yesterday. They should be resolved now.


I just love Ella!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

ktkins7 said:


> The site was having some issues early yesterday. They should be resolved now.


Same Birthday as Cara,too! 7/6!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye at the park the other day. It is interesting when the light is too bright it tends to make her look creamier than she is....and then other photos a little darker...her color reacts to light very strongly! She is a medium champagne-blond with areas of darker light blond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a pretty girl


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you lots of love beautiful Skye x


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

She is lovely. Is she digging a hole in the 2nd to last picture? If so she managed to stay awfully clean doing so!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> She is lovely. Is she digging a hole in the 2nd to last picture? If so she managed to stay awfully clean doing so!



Daddy has manipulated her into not liking muddy holes....I just kept walking her around the muddy areas and pointing at them very nonchalantly and saying 'Little Girl...no...no'. This girl is too smart....she scares me sometimes  

I feel funny today as we dropped her at a wonderful farm where the woman boards only 4 dogs a week and...she does some games and training if you want. Why not? I'd like her to be able to bring me a glass of wine  We leave for Scotland Tuesday and Skye has never been without me for more than a few hours. I know now how parents feel when they leave little kids at sleep away camp the first time...she put on quite a 'show for my sake' when she saw I was leaving. I heard today she is pals with the other three dogs and is as dark as a Chocolate Lab from the creek.....OH BOY !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like Skye is in good hands and is having a great time. 
Enjoy your trip.


----------

